# New life in Al Ain



## rehanrafi (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I will shortly be moving to AlAin.
Followed soon after (hopefully) by my family.

First question : generally how long would it take for a multi national company to do the necessary paperwork for your family's visa.

Second : what are my options for transport in the first month. I read somewhere you need to wait a couple of months to get a car loan etc.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

rehanrafi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will shortly be moving to AlAin.
> Followed soon after (hopefully) by my family.
> ...




Hi Rehanrafi
welcome to the forum and to Al Ain in the near future.
The time it takes depends on the company, we got our pink slips at the airport which took my husband and his PRO a week to organise, and then once I had my medical after arrival it took about 10 days to complete the process.
Options for transport - make sure you get an international driving license from your home country, then you can hire a car until you get your residency visa, and at that point you can no longer drive on your home/international license.
Good luck


----------



## rehanrafi (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mgb.
Will look into that straight away.


----------

